# Sitting in a barn in the middle of Amish country



## Crazy8 (Aug 31, 2015)

Just got back with it.  Will take better photos in the morning when I'm going through it.  BF Goodrich badged.  Repainted at some point, just hoping I can get the paint off and reveal some nice original paint underneath.  Gotta love the Pigeon Paint.

Biggest question is the pedals which I'm guessing is a Torrington I've never seen before.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 1, 2015)

Probably a 1940 model with Torrington 18 pedals.
Since it was found in Amish country, it may have spent most of it's existence being used as a power take off for a washing machine or something.


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 1, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> Probably a 1940 model with Torrington 18 pedals.
> Since it was found in Amish country, it may have spent most of it's existence being used as a power take off for a washing machine or something.





Was just flipping it over for the serial number.  Want to take photos, but I gotta charge the phone unfortunately.  30 minutes I should have some photos.

Serial number starts with an "I" and I'm not sure where that puts the year.

Wasn't an Amish bike.  Guy's friend died and the kids gave it to him.  He's going to go back to the house to see if any other parts exist.

They painted it orange.  Very light paint job as you can see the original paint where the color changes.  Looks like a maroon/white combination.


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 1, 2015)

some better photos....  

I removed the Goodrich badge for cleanup prior to photos.


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 1, 2015)

As good as the badge gets.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 1, 2015)

Gonna be a sweeeet rider


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm thinking that the prefix letter (I) makes it a 1941 model.


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 1, 2015)

Just hit a few areas with Goo Gone.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 1, 2015)

"Sitting in a barn in the middle of Amish country"... sounds like a good name for a C/W song.


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 3, 2015)

This has been a weird cleanup.  It's like they stripped the back 2/3rd of the bike and repainted it, only leaving the front darts.  I'm debating getting it blasted then clear coated bare metal.


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 3, 2015)

Front end is getting there.  Putting on some S2's because the drop centers are toast.  Anyone got a correct rear fender that is straight with really bad paint like mine?


----------

